# Hello from Canada



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Chad, and I am fifteen years old and live in Canada. 
I have a lovely mare, Gracey. She is a registered Palimino Quarter horse who is 8 years old. 



Thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Chad! 
Have fun posting, & I'm sure Gracey is adorable!


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes she is, but I think you may remember her..?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch and welcome to the horse forum and what her reg. name?


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Miss Sun Sunita is her reg. name. Very nice


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the HF Chad! Gracey looks adorable! Have fun posting and I hope you meet some new friends!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, she is soo cute! Cute reg. name too!


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am Back!
I'm so very sorry i left after only a short visit...
I had ran outta time. I was very busy with things, work and such!
I was reading my posts!
Very out dated... Aha. 
Ill update you!

Im 16 now! Yay!< not really...
Gracey is going to be 9 in May, she is getting up there EH?!
Eheh. I hope to stay on longer this time! Maybe actually meet a few more people. Aha!


Thanks alot, 
Chad
"Horse, you are truly a creature without equal, for you fly without wings and conquer without sword."


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum! Nice to meet you again 

Have fun posting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back Chad!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Your mare has the same name as me, except I spell mine, Gracie.


----------



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Isnt she a sweatheart?
I think names mean alot to be honest. 
Thanks Guys!


----------

